# Top 3 Reels, by Price Range



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Interested in collecting opinions/recommendations, in one place, on what you'd consider the top 3 surf spinning reels in the following price ranges (approx prices):

* Up to $150
* $150-250
* $250-400
* Price-no-object

Primary criteria would be long casts, fishability (quality of drag, weight of reel, etc), durability.

I realize some are better for mono or braid, so feel free to make that distinction.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Prodigal Son...*

returns. and he still hasn't lost his taste for the finer things.. welcome!


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Never paid more than a hundo for a reel, but I'll throw in my two cents FWIW. 

Daiwa Emblem Pro 
Shimano Stradic 
Okuma VS or salina 

You will have your shimano fans, daiwa fans and penn fans, no matter how you cook it. This is all in the 150 and under category.


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

In the up to $150 class you can't go wrong with Daiwa Emblem Pro. Above that I can't help you.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

zeebaas


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Ralph!!! (It's time to come out of hibernation. And the first thing I'ma looking for is some FRESH MEATS!)

Will give you a call. NOW POST A DANG ANSWER!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*S-h-i-m-a-n-o*

okay here is my preliminary list:
Stella-$700
Sustain-$300
Thunnus-$250
Stradic-$200
Symetre-$100

this is just a preliminary list. daiwa has quickly closed whatever margin shimano had in the reel market. dont' sleep on penn either. although its my last choice for a spinning reel, penn products work! good bang for the buck!
then of cour$e there i$ an international market for $himano & daiwa. but not for the fait of heart or the lite in the pants .


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*look familiar?*



jedi_angler said:


> Ralph!!! (It's time to come out of hibernation. And the first thing I'ma looking for is some FRESH MEATS!)
> 
> Will give you a call. NOW POST A DANG ANSWER!


diawa tournamentsurf35 Castizm QD


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

jedi_angler said:


> Interested in collecting opinions/recommendations, in one place, on what you'd consider the top 3 surf spinning reels in the following price ranges (approx prices):
> 
> * Up to $150
> * $150-250
> ...


maybe just a lil over the top. but i doubt you'll ever complain. my personal choice for you. match the appropirate size to a zipplex profile and or powertex bass and bid yourself satisfied. 
Twinpower PG/HG


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

With price-no-object.....
1-Shimano Aero Technium MGS 10000 XSA
2-Shimano Stella SW
3-Daiwa Tournament Basia 45QD


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

cheapest to no limit

water bottle
soda can
beer can
then for no limit,,, the barbie reel...


----------



## zinedine (Mar 10, 2008)

In order of cheapest to most expensive..from left to right


Shimano power aero spinjoy xt type 5, Daiwa powersurf qd 5000, daiwa tournament surf basia qd2, shimano aero technium mgs xsa(smooth as a baby`s butt)


----------



## zinedine (Mar 10, 2008)

*errmm..not sure how to upload pics.*


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Young Jedi,

Use the force, stop trying to buy distance.
What have you been up to?


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Who needs distance?! I just want shiny new stuff.... 

Been up to much. Among other things, moved the family to Florida, got a new job. Haven't done much fishing or casting though and would like to start em up again. I'm starting small.... relearning how to tie an improved cinch. )

Since I never catch anything and can't cast too far, I compensate with goodies!

Was just talking to Nicole, wondering how you were and all and what you're up to also.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Van Staal for durability and high price.
Shimano Stradic's for us average folks.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

fin-nor still one of the best


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The reel of my dreams is the Stella.

Those Long distance spinners look cool, but I don't use them.

I don't swim with my reels, so I don't need a VS or Zeebass, either. 

Like Basstardo says, it's the Stradic for my everyday use. 

And I'd load all them Shimanos with braid.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Jedi,

Haven't been up too much. Just got back from a Gulf Stream OBX trip. Caught a few fish. Now I need to buy some high speed trolling equipment. What part of Florida? I'll be down in the JAX area in a few weeks. Tell Nicole that I said hello.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

there are so many reels on the market, and so much hype about each it can drive you nuts. everyone has his own preference about what he likes or dislikes.pick a reel you can afford,like how it works and go fishing. catch a few, have a good meal, sit back and relax, and say what the hell, i've had a good day, a good meal. the top three, bottom three, or the three in the middle, get what you can and go fishing, leave the rest to whoeve

have a good day.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*voice of experience.*



billr87 said:


> there are so many reels on the market, and so much hype about each it can drive you nuts. everyone has his own preference about what he likes or dislikes.pick a reel you can afford,like how it works and go fishing. catch a few, have a good meal, sit back and relax, and say what the hell, i've had a good day, a good meal. the top three, bottom three, or the three in the middle, get what you can and go fishing, leave the rest to whoeve
> 
> have a good day.


it's not the worst piece of advice i've read. get out there and fish bro.
yeah right, u and i both know you're gettin a zippy and a stella, aero technium xt 10000 or mate it to qd 45 u already own. merchandiser like bps bet their existence on guys like us.
stay thirsty my friend.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

below the 150$ range
1. shimano baitrunner 3500-4500
2. penn slammer
3. shimano spheros 4000-6000
honorable mention : cabelas salt-striker metal.

above 150$ none!!!


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

I've got both kinds penn Z and shimano BR


----------

